
Show HN: Startup Cemetery – Learn why 100+ startups have failed - richclominson
https://www.failory.com/cemetery
======
alphakilo
Very resourceful for those looking to see how the risks many of us take can
end up. Hope to see the website populated further! Thanks for showing :)

------
lecarore
Nice work on an interesting topic. Lovely that it works without js enabled

------
peter_d_sherman
Netscape = Poor Product?

?

Someone does not know their Internet history...

~~~
Jackypot
Beat me to it!

